# catfish gathering results



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well we only had 22 anglers make it to the first gathering. we had anglers travel from as far as west virginia to fish it, it was nice meeting bushman and hotrod. im only sorry we didnt get more time to talk. hope to get together with you guys again soon and do some fishing. thanks for coming !!! well heres the results : 

Brian Barthalow--- 3 fish--- 9 lbs 14 oz 
Brian (tcba1987) Huff--- 3 fish--- 8 lbs 10 oz 
Floyd Rennicker--- 3 fish--- 5 lbs 5 oz 
Ashley Hart--- 2 fish--- 3 lbs 14 oz 
Josh (fishingmarshall) Marshall--- 5 fish--- 3 lbs 11 oz 
Renee (tcba's wife) Huff--- 3 fish--- 1 lbs 15 oz 

Biggest fish----Brian Huff 7 lbs 7 oz 
Brian Barthalow 4 lbs 7 oz 

no flatheads and no oddfish were turned in


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I wish I could have went.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

heres big fish for the night


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yep, strawberry banana jello livers !!! not joking with you either.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> I've fished in tournaments in the Ohio River and the sponsors of them fish in them but aren't actually entered for the prize money.


 What about it?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

why screw with me all the time ?? are you looking for some violent outburst so i can get tossed ?? or what ??? one day.......... sometime we will meet and have a man to man.  i run my tournaments because i love to fish , i WILL continue to fish in my tournaments , it doesnt matter to me what you think, why dont you lay off ??? thanks for another digging comment trying to get a response , have a nice day MRFISH !!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

why all the arguments!..I dont see where Jim did anything wrong, just made a statement.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I was just wondering what your point was? I know you are just trying to stir **** and so does everyone else. It is not amusing. We are not thinned skinnedor anything like that. You are just being a _____ plain and simple. you know it. I just asked what your point was. I was not wondering about anything. I fished with him. Are you implying that he might have cheated for his own tourney? If so, he did not. In fact this is the first tourney he has done good at, at least I think so. Nothing wrong with entering a tourney you run. in my opinion any way.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

once again, not funny......I am not saying anything about your opinion differing from mine. I just said he did nothing wrong. If you don't like it then move on, why say something about it? I don't go around picking apart certain people's posts and point out little details to bring up because I do not agree with them 100%. unless you are talking about paylakes getting there fish from the public waters......maybe a couple other small things, but in general I don't......so why do you? it has only been since the Salt Fork post where me and him did not agree with you that you have been responding to anything that we post. Why is that?


----------

